# Indonesia-Palestinian Relation ( and interesting stories )



## Indos

This is the special thread to show relationship between Indonesia and Palestina. I would start it with interview with Palestinian Ambassador for Indonesia.

Note: The interview is conducted both in English and Arabic, but some important statements of Palestinian ambassador is made in English.






Very supportive comments can be found in the comments section posted by the Indonesian viewers. The interview is just release very recently.


----------



## Indos

Indonesians are building the biggest Mosque in Gaza, Palestine


----------



## Indos

Indonesians build biggest Hospital in Gaza






Another Hospital build by Indonesians in Gaza


----------



## Indos

Benjamin Netanyahu took two-hour flight detour to avoid Indonesian airspace​Israeli prime minister’s El Al flight from Singapore to Sydney took more than 11 hours rather than the usual eight and a half







The Israeli prime minister was forced to take a two-and-a-half-hour detour en route to Australia, apparently to avoid Indonesian airspace.

Benjamin Netanyahu arrived in Sydney at about 6.30am AEDT on Wednesday for a four-day visit, the first time an Israeli prime minister has visited Australia.

The average direct flight from Singapore to Sydney takes about eight and a half hours; according to the flight tracking site FlightAware, Netanyahu’s total flight time was just over 11 hours as his flight path dodged Indonesia’s airspace.

A member of Netanyahu’s delegation confirmed the route to the Guardian.

The flight was operated by El Al, the flag carrier of Israel that is disallowed from venturing into the airspace of many Muslim nations, including Pakistan.

Indonesia is home to the largest population of Muslim people in the world – the vast majority of the total population of about 240 million – and it is staunchly supportive of the Palestinian cause.

It has no formal diplomatic ties with Israel, but does sanction some travel and trade. Its visa-free policy was extended to Israel and 83 other countries in December 2015 in a bid to increase tourism.

In March last year Netanyahu called for diplomatic relations to be formally established with Indonesia because of the “many opportunities for bilateral cooperation”, especially in technology.

According to the Times of Israel report, he said the reasons for the two countries not to have a relationship were “no longer relevant” and that they were allied against terrorism.

He told the delegation of Indonesian journalists, visiting as guests of the Israeli foreign ministry: “I have quite a few Facebook friends who are Indonesian.”

*But the Indonesian government said in response that ties with Israel would only be normalised if Palestine gained independence.

Cabinet secretary Pramono Anung said: “The most important thing is the spirit to realise Palestinian independence”.*









Benjamin Netanyahu took two-hour flight detour to avoid Indonesian airspace


Israeli prime minister’s El Al flight from Singapore to Sydney took more than 11 hours rather than the usual eight and a half




www.theguardian.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Indonesian little girl in Palestine ( father Indonesian, mother is Palestinian)

She speaks Indonesian language and Palestinian kids should think what she is saying....






She said :

Assalamualaikum all friends

My name is Filin, I am from Jakarta, my mother from Palestine and my father from Indonesia, I am here to visit/see my grandmother


----------



## Indos

Palestinian man who live in Indonesia, he is speaking to Afghan who live in Indonesia


----------



## Indos

Indonesia support of Palestine spoken in Washington, UN Headquarter


----------



## Indos

Indonesia warns it will 'adjust' policies if Australia moves Israel embassy​This article is more than 3 years old
Threat joins backlash from Middle East over possible move of embassy to Jerusalem





Indonesia says moving Australia’s embassy in Israel to Jerusalem would prompt an Australia policy rethink. Photograph: Michael Jacobs/Art in All of Us/Corbis via Getty Images

Indonesian officials have threatened to “adjust” policies towards Australia if the Morrison government decides to move Australia’s embassy in Israel from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem.

The warnings from officials in the Indonesian foreign ministry and ministry of defence – first reported by ABC’s AM – add to a growing backlash from 13 Middle Eastern and north African nations and the Palestinian National Authority against the Coalition’s plan to reconsider the location of the embassy.

On Thursday Guardian Australia reported that the Australian spy agency, Asio, had warned the government the proposed shift may “provoke protest, unrest and possibly some violence in Gaza and the West Bank”.

The leak of that Asio bulletin has been referred to the Australian federal police for investigation, as Scott Morrison continues to defend his plan by arguing there is no evidence “at this time” of any planned violence as a result of the announcement.

An Indonesian foreign ministry spokesman, Arrmanatha Nasir, said “the issue of Palestine is very important to Indonesia and the people of Indonesia”.

“Of course we will adjust our policy or our actions depending on the situation but again, I will not even try to predict what actions we will take,” he told ABC’s AM.

Brigadier General Totok Sugiharto, an Indonesian defence ministry spokesman, said Australia and Indonesia’s defence cooperation commitment “will continue … for the time being”.

“Of course it will be the subject for review in the future – [to determine] whether this cooperation is beneficial for both parties.”

The interventions follow comments from Australia’s former deputy prime minister, Barnaby Joyce, that the government has “got to be careful” not to imperil trade relationships with Middle Eastern countries and Indonesia with any move.

On Friday Morrison insisted that everyday Australians do care about whether the embassy in Israel is located in Tel Aviv or Jerusalem.

Morrison argued that voters want Australia to have “its own voice” on foreign policy.

“We can’t be told by other countries around the world about what our views are,” he told the Nine Network. “I think it is an important question of sovereignty for Australia.”

“If you are telling me that I’m not allowed to raise a question about an issue as significant as peace in the Middle East ... then that doesn’t make us an independent nation.”

On Thursday Guardian Australia reported the contents of an Asio bulletin, marked secret, AUSTEO (Australian eyes only), circulated on 15 October – the day before Morrison’s announcement of the proposed embassy move – that notes that the putative shift would “attract international attention”.

According to Fairfax Media, the head of Asio, Duncan Lewis, has spoken to the AFP boss, Andrew Colvin, and formally referred the leak of the bulletin for investigation.









Indonesia warns it will 'adjust' policies if Australia moves Israel embassy


Threat joins backlash from Middle East over possible move of embassy to Jerusalem




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Indos

Palestinian Prime Minister visited Indonesia and met with Indonesian President


----------

